# VISA is being denied due to Spouse medical not met



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Friends,

I just received a mail from my case officer that, my wife medical is not met and she is having chronic Hepatitis B. We are aware of this and she is undergoing treatment for quite some times and it is under control.

Her medical was cleared by my previous medical officer (2009) when it was high, I wonder how come they are saying it is not met when it lower than the previous one.

I am under state sponsored SA, working hard for this since 2008.


I seek you expert advice on this please.

Kind regards,


Srini
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this news. I have done some research and found this information that might clear some of your points in regards to visa cancellation on medical grounds.

Health grounds are second only to security concerns in the rate of rejection for Australia visa applications. An applicant can have their application rejected if the cost of any potential treatment they may need exceeds AU$21,000 over five years.

Records show that 599 potential migrants were denied a visa on health grounds between 2010 and 2011, of these, almost 400 were denied due to the potential cost of treatment.

The AU$21,000 threshold is intended to determine whether an applicant will be a burden on Australian resources, or whether they could prevent an Australian citizen from receiving potentially lifesaving treatment or transplants.

Applicants whose medical conditions could prevent them from receiving a visa include those with HIV, cancer or a heart condition while there are also several cases of applicants with a mental illness and even epilepsy who have been denied a visa.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Mady,

Thank you very much for your instant response.

I really do not know the cost of treatment in Austraila, but I spend almost US$ 1500 to 2000 a year in India. If I declare that, the cost of treatment will be borne by me, is there any such options? I do not wanted to burden the Australian Tax payers money and I am willing to spend it on my own.

Any advice.

Kind regards,

Srini 




mady123 said:


> I am sorry to hear this news. I have done some research and found this information that might clear some of your points in regards to visa cancellation on medical grounds.
> 
> Health grounds are second only to security concerns in the rate of rejection for Australia visa applications. An applicant can have their application rejected if the cost of any potential treatment they may need exceeds AU$21,000 over five years.
> 
> ...


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Mady,
> 
> Thank you very much for your instant response.
> 
> ...


i would suggest you to go for an appeal and consult with a reputable immigration agent/consultant in India.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just received a mail from my case officer that, my wife medical is not met and she is having chronic Hepatitis B. We are aware of this and she is undergoing treatment for quite some times and it is under control.
> [/SIZE][/SIZE][/COLOR]


Sorry to hear of this unfavourable outcome. I know very little about the cost of treatment of Hep B in Australia, but I am aware that it is an infection of public health concern. Out of interest, is your partner a health worker. Health worker are at hisk risk of acquiring the infection and they can pass it on to patients. Advice of a reputable migration agent who is not just after money will benefit you.



mady123 said:


> I am sorry to hear this news. I have done some research and found this information that might clear some of your points in regards to visa cancellation on medical grounds.
> 
> Health grounds are second only to security concerns in the rate of rejection for Australia visa applications. An applicant can have their application rejected if the cost of any potential treatment they may need exceeds AU$21,000 over five years.
> 
> Records show that 599 potential migrants were denied a visa on health grounds between 2010 and 2011, of these, almost 400 were denied due to the potential cost of treatment.


Mady123, may you please share the source of these statistics. For a long time I have been looking for visa rejection figures for Australia.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Ten Ten,

Thank you very much for your response.

My wife is a home maker and not working anywhere and she will continued to do so.

I am willing to submit any documents required to assure the government, me bearing her medical treatment cost to avoid using Australian tax payers money.

However my case officer asked me to submit any latest report which shows significant development in her condition which I have done.

Kindly advice.


Kind regards,






tenten said:


> Sorry to hear of this unfavourable outcome. I know very little about the cost of treatment of Hep B in Australia, but I am aware that it is an infection of public health concern. Out of interest, is your partner a health worker. Health worker are at hisk risk of acquiring the infection and they can pass it on to patients. Advice of a reputable migration agent who is not just after money will benefit you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mady123, may you please share the source of these statistics. For a long time I have been looking for visa rejection figures for Australia.


----------



## mady123 (Apr 20, 2013)

tenten said:


> Mady123, may you please share the source of these statistics. For a long time I have been looking for visa rejection figures for Australia.


Here is the link...
Australia visa health restrictions to be eased


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Mady,

Thank you for your support by giving me that link, in this they have not mentioned that the person having Hep B will be denied VISA, I have sent all her latest medical reports which shows significant improvement in her health to medical officer.

I rally value your input.

Kind regards,

Srini


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

No you can not agree to take on the costs because their is nothing in law that can enforce such a thing.

Its not just about the costs of medicine and the fact your wife does not work is part of the problem. In Australia she would be entitled to various disability benefits if she is not working. She would also have of course health care, medicare allowances, centrelink, grants and allowances for education and perhaps social services support. You can not say you will not use such it is the fact that under Australian Law she would be entitled to it. 

The health restrictions have already been eased but if it is decided by a medical officer you will cost them too much money they will deny you. 

What visa are you currently on? The issue may be that if provisional she would not have been entitled to any of those things so the health requirements are lower, once PR she would be entitled.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear Shel,

Thank you for your response.

I am under state sponsorship VISA sub class 475.

Even now it has not been denied but the indication what I have received was like that, my case officer asked me to send any of her latest medical reports which shows significant improvement to the medical office, which I have done.

Just for the academic purpose : I am the main applicant, because of my wife health requirement not met will affect my VISA too?

Your suggestions and advice are highly valued.

Kind regards,

Srini



_shel said:


> No you can not agree to take on the costs because their is nothing in law that can enforce such a thing.
> 
> Its not just about the costs of medicine and the fact your wife does not work is part of the problem. In Australia she would be entitled to various disability benefits if she is not working. She would also have of course health care, medicare allowances, centrelink, grants and allowances for education and perhaps social services support. You can not say you will not use such it is the fact that under Australian Law she would be entitled to it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

OK, so you what you have been given is a notice to comment. What you need to do and as quickly as possible is to gather as much medical evidence as possible. Do it quickly and pay for it if necessary. 

Letters from consultants and a GP stating what your wifes condition is, that is being managed and how. Most importantly is a prognosis for treatment and management for the next 5 years. They are concerned with 5 years only. 

You should also write a statutory declaration stating that you hold private medical insurance and intend to continue doing so (can not be enforced but may help if you say you will) 

That you work as xx and earn $$ which (hopefully) means your wife would not be entitled to full centrelink payments even though you and she had no intention of claiming because you take care of your family including your wife. 

If your wife has had any job in Australia comment on it. Unless of course she is a mother caring for children which is just as important as very sick people needing care couldnt look after kids. You are commenting on how she is well and able to take care of her family and self. 

If you have family or friends to support you in Australia should your wife get ill although you do not feel it will happen mention it.

But yes if your wife fails to get a visa due to her medical you will be denied also. Sorry.


----------



## fighter (Nov 26, 2012)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I just received a mail from my case officer that, my wife medical is not met and she is having chronic Hepatitis B. We are aware of this and she is undergoing treatment for quite some times and it is under control.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that..Why she did medical 2nd time when it was cleared first time.Also did you declare beforehand about the presence of Hbv.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2013)

fighter said:


> Sorry to hear that..Why she did medical 2nd time when it was cleared first time.Also did you declare beforehand about the presence of Hbv.


 Sounds like she did a medical for their provisional visa that has a lower criteria. And now she may fail the requirements for the more stringent PR medical.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Fighter,

Thank you for your response.

My application was lodged under state sponsorship in 2008 and we were asked to our medicals during that time and it was cleared...due to VISA priority processing my application was in 4th in the priority list therefore this delay. My CO was appointed last year and I am doing the process as new once again.

Kind regards,

Srini





fighter said:


> Sorry to hear that..Why she did medical 2nd time when it was cleared first time.Also did you declare beforehand about the presence of Hbv.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

make some prayers man...I wish you guys get it


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> Sounds like she did a medical for their provisional visa that has a lower criteria. And now she may fail the requirements for the more stringent PR medical.


Bro are you sure about this...as 489 is provisional visa leading to the permanent one...I don't see a reasoning for it to have lower criteria...as we can see all other criteria are also the same.

In my opinion it is dependent on the CO one get...some are more lenient some less..


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Bro are you sure about this...as 489 is provisional visa leading to the permanent one...I don't see a reasoning for it to have lower criteria...as we can see all other criteria are also the same.
> 
> In my opinion it is dependent on the CO one get...some are more lenient some less..


 Your opinion is wrong.

Provisional and temporary visa have a lower criteria because the holders of such visas are not entitled to centrelink or medicare in most cases. That is bar spouse on a provisional 309 spouse visa and those people from countries with reciprocal agreements for such. 

They do not need to worry about giving people with health problems visas if they would not be entitled to any health services or welfare benefits.

It may be the case her health has changed from the first application given it was a long time ago. 

CO opinion has nothing to do with it. All CO work to the Law and Government policy. They can not and do not just enforce their own opinion, will and judgement on applications, they would find themselves fired in seconds. 

Australia is not like some developing countries where that rubbish happens. Civil servants playing games with you, deciding your fate based on their own greed and opinion, or you can cross someones palm with silver to get your passport stamped. No lots of laws, rules and policies. So many its annoying but works in favour of the country and applicants.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> Your opinion is wrong.
> 
> Provisional and temporary visa have a lower criteria


Can you provide any evidence for that?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Ali33 said:


> Can you provide any evidence for that?


Significant Costs and Services in Short Supply

*Significant health care and community service costs

Significant costs are assessed:*

_for temporary visas applicants, by taking into account their length of stay in Australia
for permanent visa applicants, over a five year period or three years for those aged 75 or older._

*Exception:* If you have a permanent or ongoing condition and the course of the disease is reasonably predictable, the MOC will determine the estimated costs over the period of your remaining life expectancy. This means that if you have a serious health condition you may meet the health requirement for a temporary visa, however, you may not meet the health requirement if you then apply for a permanent visa.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> Significant Costs and Services in Short Supply
> 
> *Significant health care and community service costs
> 
> ...


I see. So 489 is considered temporary visa...


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, it may be a direct path to gain PR if all requirements are met but in itself it is a temporary visa and until you get the PR visa you are temporary enterant without the privilages that PR brings such as centerlink and medicare.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Srinee, What happened with your case?


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*hi Killerbee*

Dear Killerbee,

I was given 28 days time to respond along with doctor's certificates and medical report which has been done. The report and certificates were highly impressive, I hope my CO and Medical officer will get the same to approve our VISA...I will keep you guys update upon response.

Kind regards,

Srini


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

Good Luck Srinee, I wish you luck, please keep us posted


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Killerbee,
> 
> I was given 28 days time to respond along with doctor's certificates and medical report which has been done. The report and certificates were highly impressive, I hope my CO and Medical officer will get the same to approve our VISA...I will keep you guys update upon response.
> 
> ...


Srini what is your status?

224999 | VET: 15/05/2013 +ve: 31/05/2013 | SA SS: 04/06/2013 Approved: 21/06/2013 | Lodged 23/06/2013 | PCC 26/06/2013 | MED 30/06/2013 | CO:??? | GRANT:??? :ranger:


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

nsrinee got his visa, read it in another thread...


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*The Miracle has happened*

Dear All,

Thank you lord.

It gives me immense pleasure to inform you all that, I have received my VISA grant and I sincerely thank all of you for the great support and confident built in me. I am planning to leave on the 16th Oct to Adelaide, if any of you live there please reply I need your help please.

Once again I thank you all...

Kind regards,

Srini


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you lord.
> 
> ...


Congratulations and good luck


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Thank you lord.
> 
> ...



Dear Srini / Seniors,

First of all Congrats on your VISA.

I just had replied yesterday to my CO in response to Form 884 MOC's opinion Adverse information further comments regarding "Med not met....PIC 4005 1 C (ii) A Significant Cost" for Hepatitis B in 189 Skilled Independent Visa (No Review and Health Waiver Applies).

I knew already and declared my Medical Condition diagnosed in 2009, Treated by Viral therapy ENTECAVIR 0.5 mg / day and HBV DNA Non-Dectective by PCR Test 2011,2012,2013. HbsAg is still +ve as Serconversion in patients with HbAeg -ve is negligible and optimal treatment endpoint is VIRUS CONTROL. 

In my medicals in Feb 2013 mentioned under Medication by Gastroentrologist specialist report as he had evidence of 2011 & 2012 only.

Now 2013 HBV DNA is still Non-Detectable and further advise to STOP MEDICATION as per national as well as international Hepatology Clinical Guidelines with Excellent prognosis for Biochemical figures, Liver Scan and medical reports. 

I had shown eagerness to sign...."Health Undertaking" provided the chance/option.

Significant cost threashhold has been raised to A$ 35,000 and "Net Benefit Approach-agreed in principal but not a part of Law yet" I had highlighted a few COST OFFSET points in likely contributions.

Replied within deadline - 28 days

Expected Outcome:
A1. MOC may change his opinion (revised Significant Cost calculations without medication).
A2. Further medical assessment/test
B. Further letter from CO "Intend to refuse Visa" further comments
C. Health Undertaking and "Medicals Met with undertaking" condition
D. Visa Refusal - Final Decision with any comments

What else...??????? 

I would humbly request all seniors to share your *EXPERIENCE, KNOWN CASES, IDEAS/COMMENTS to give me further FOOD FOR THOUGHT*.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

You can only provide them with all the medical evidence that you have outlined above. If necessary write a statutory declaration along with it outlining what it all means in terms of your health, required treatment and ability to work. 

Good luck.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,

Please compare your DNA viral load between the first medical and now if it is reduced take your doctor's certificate showing the improvement and send it to your case officer. Also do your LFT test check the liver condition and those reports.

Further you can write to me at REMOVED BY MODERATOR

Kind regards,

Srini





HFZ said:


> Dear Srini / Seniors,
> 
> First of all Congrats on your VISA.
> 
> ...


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

_shel said:


> You can only provide them with all the medical evidence that you have outlined above. If necessary write a statutory declaration along with it outlining what it all means in terms of your health, required treatment and ability to work.
> 
> Good luck.


Dear Friends,

Thanks for replying which encouraged me to share some TEST values too which were forwarded to CO & MOC:

*NON-DRUG treatment Status as below:*
1. Education on natural history, transmission and potential complications of hepatitis B infection.
*DONE (wife is Doctor too to monitor and guide medical aspects)
*2. Screen and vaccinate all first-degree relatives, spouse and children.
*DONE (spouse as a medical student got vaccinated prior to marriage and children after birth)
*3. Education on lifestyle risk factors for HCC:
 Obesity……………………...... *IN PROCESS THROUGH DIET CONTROL & WORKOUT*
 Excessive alcohol consumption.. *NON-ALCOHOLIC THROUGHOUT*
 Cigarette smoking………………*NON-SMOKER THROUGHOUT*
4. Regular surveillance for complications of hepatitis B, i.e. 6-month follow-up *IN-PROCESS
*5. Vaccinate against viral hepatitis A. *DONE*


2009 HBV DNA by PCR	15000copies/ml 3039IU/ml ALT(SGPT) 62 IU/L
2011 HBV DNA by PCR <2500copies/ml	<500IU/ml	ALT(SGPT) 121 IU/L
2012 HBV DNA by PCR < 250copies/ml	< 50IU/ml ALT(SGPT) 102 IU/L
2013 HBV DNA by PCR <2500copies/ml	<500IU/ml	ALT(SGPT) 93 IU/L


Dear _Shel,

Please explain a bit more about Statutory Declaration....!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2013)

A simple letter explaining in easy terms to understand what all of what you have written, what the test results actually mean. Remember case officer is not medically trained so make it easy for them to understand so they may change the decision.


----------



## Dieti (Jul 30, 2013)

You know right? That vital load isn't not so significant but it is used in conjunction with other indicators like your LFTs. Here, we can see you ALT isn't good. How about your ultrasound and other cancer indicator test? MOC people are very critical and I do hope you get through this. Take care of yourself during this stressful period. 




HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for replying which encouraged me to share some TEST values too which were forwarded to CO & MOC:
> 
> ...


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Dieti said:


> You know right? That vital load isn't not so significant but it is used in conjunction with other indicators like your LFTs. Here, we can see you ALT isn't good. How about your ultrasound and other cancer indicator test? MOC people are very critical and I do hope you get through this. Take care of yourself during this stressful period.


Dear Bro,

Thanks for chipping in.

I was using the single but most effective but EXPENSIVE tablet which is on PBS (Pharmaceutical Benifit Scheme) whose utilization results in Significant Cost to Australian Society. 

SGPT (ALT) is on higher side: Fatty Liver, Obesity, Age, Male gender, Dietery Pattern(fats and fried stuff), Life style(workouts) diagnosed and clearly mentioned by my specialist who is treating me since 2009. I had reduced reasonable wight already and had ensured in "non-medicated treatment" as well.

Really appreciate inputs which further triggerd few points. 
Keep chipping in please


----------



## Dieti (Jul 30, 2013)

From my observation, I have seen many get their visa if they are healthy carriers or have been successfully treated and off drugs. In your case from what I read, you did mention about liver scan but what about other methods such as MRI, biopsy and ultrasound? And other important markers from blood work? If you want to make your case strong, you need to show them your liver has not been severely damaged or scarred. Your fatty liver problem does explain the consistent elevation of your ALT, and having both Hep B and fatty liver is something that MOC doesn't want. Im sure they asked you to have a check on Hep C too; MOC definitely and carefully read your health history and what your GI doc has to say but from the little info you gave here, your case is not strong. Your declaration on changing your lifestyle now isn't in align with what you have been doing, and you contradict yourself by talking about your unhealthy diet and MOC sees the evidence right there in your history. The expensive drug is another problem and I'm not sure if it has done any good to your health. You may want to see different GI docs seeking their opinions, some are just not upto date with the new guidelines. 

What im trying to say is if you want to change their mind, you need to show them good results of your liver tests. Meanwhile, take care of your health as it is more important than this visa, be healthy and if anything happens, you can try it again after you gain back your health. 

Sorry for the typos and stuff, I'm on my phone. 



HFZ said:


> Dear Bro,
> 
> Thanks for chipping in.
> 
> ...


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Please have a look to attached '*TEST RESULTS, Liver Ultrasound and GI specialist report* sent so far + 2009,2011,2013 *HBV DNA (non-detectable reports)*.

*All reports are scan TRUE copies.* Hep C test was taken and is clear.

NSiri, _Shell, Dieti............I have no words for your valued contribution. Some further help please.

I am already in process of Statuary Declaration+Nutritionist weight loss & ALT normalization treatment recommendation+Additional tests.
Initial submission was made within 28 days deadline. If I submit further documents will they consider them as MOC may be occupied due to back log...????


Kind Regards,


----------



## Dieti (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking at the letter from your GI doc, i feel troubled by the words "complete cure" as we know there is no cure found yet for Hep B, but later he /she then asks you to report back on your progress in 6 months, duh! why bother if you are already cured right? Like I said earlier, some specialists are.... Anyway your case is quite complicated given you have both fatty liver and Hep B, which can worsen the liver condition. I'm not sure if you can ask your CO to put your case on hold while you try to improve your ALT due to your fatty liver in 3-6 months. Your viral load seems under control at the moment, which is good, but I don't see anything about your ultrasound or liver scan. Do you take anything for your fatty liver? Another thing is if you are off the expensive drug, the new calculation may be below the threshold, I don't know. You should consult this with your specialist regarding the estimate cost over 5 years so that you can send this too to your CO. That's all I can think of for now. 

You can email your CO to ask if you could supply more documents to support your case. I think that should not be a problem. 

Again, treasure your health! 




HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please have a look to attached '*TEST RESULTS, Liver Ultrasound and GI specialist report* sent so far + 2009,2011,2013 *HBV DNA (non-detectable reports)*.
> 
> ...


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Dear Friends,

I have been asked by MOC and CO to furnish Health Undertaking Form 815 on 26.09.2013

eVisa page has been changed too.
Main Applicant: Evidence of Health _*Health Undertaking Requested*_
Other Dependents : Evidence of Health *Received*

Will furnish signed Health Undertaking today......

Any Suggessions / Remarks / Further processing ?? will be highly appreciated.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*hi*

Dear HFZ,

Send in your filled medical undertaking immediately and this will help you to get VISA grant soon.

Kind regards,

Srini




HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been asked by MOC and CO to furnish Health Undertaking Form 815 on 26.09.2013
> 
> ...


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

What is the status on your case HFZ?


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*SemaAustralia*

HI,

Are you from Abuja?

Kind regards,

Srini




semaaustralia said:


> What is the status on your case HFZ?


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> HI,
> 
> Are you from Abuja?
> 
> ...


Hello Srini,
Yes I live in abuja. Once again congrats on your grant.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*hi*

Thank you and thats great , infact I lived Abuja for three years at WUSEII.






semaaustralia said:


> Hello Srini,
> Yes I live in abuja. Once again congrats on your grant.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Thank you and thats great , infact I lived Abuja for three years at WUSEII.


I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## aska0903 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi HFZ,

I am a newbie here. Since you have been asked to sign 815 form, what is your status now? I assume you should get granted soon after signed the form.



HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been asked by MOC and CO to furnish Health Undertaking Form 815 on 26.09.2013
> 
> ...


----------



## aska0903 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Srinee,

First congrats for your ultimate success. I have not done the pysical test yet, but I think perhaps I can prepare the evidance in advance. I am the main applicant. Can you please list what you provided to them?
DNA load between first and latest test
ALT test
Hep C test
liver ultrasound
familiy member vaccination
statuory statement

what else？ regarding the cost how did you persuade them about not bring them "significant" financial burden? I have been under treatment with Viread ( perhaps more expensive than Entecavir that user HFZ is taking, because I need to take it during pregnance. My doctor told me that I can change Entecavir after give birth to the baby). I am thinking to tell them my husband and I both work in our countries (our job codes are both on the sol list) and plan to find jobs in Austalia and we decide to buy commercial insurances. If necessary we can keep buying medicine from our own country. Would this work?

I would be gratful if you could give me more detail about my questions. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Angela2013 (Nov 3, 2013)

*Pls advice*

To mr srinee....Hi there. I am desperately in need of ur advice. I read ur forum regarding visa application. My husband did not meet the health criteria based on pic4005. I only have 7 more days to comment. Should I give evidence of his stable medical condition or should I just withdraw? If they deny my visa application do I have the right to go to MRT? Pls pls give me an advice


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

Angela2013 said:


> To mr srinee....Hi there. I am desperately in need of ur advice. I read ur forum regarding visa application. My husband did not meet the health criteria based on pic4005. I only have 7 more days to comment. Should I give evidence of his stable medical condition or should I just withdraw? If they deny my visa application do I have the right to go to MRT? Pls pls give me an advice


 Does your husband have active TB or something else? If he has a communicable disease which has not or can not be treated, especially TB, there is little chance of getting a visa until it has been treated fully regardless of how well he is doing. 

There is no health waiver available for communicable diseases and yes you could go to MRT but if it can not be treated until gone as in HIV then there is little chance of success.


----------



## Angela2013 (Nov 3, 2013)

No he does not have tb. He recently had kidney transplant but medical certificate says he is in a stable condition. His meds are on pbs but with only 120 tablets maximum that he can avail. If I send more lab tests to show he is in a stable condition will it help? Do I have a guarantee that I can have my case reviewed on mrt? I am applying for visa 189 skilled independent


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

aska0903 said:


> Hi HFZ,
> 
> I am a newbie here. Since you have been asked to sign 815 form, what is your status now? I assume you should get granted soon after signed the form.


 
I am waiting for the Golden Grant Mail.

Actually soon after sending signed Health Undertaking I had to travel out of country for 3 weeks and informed CO by changes in circumstances form before leaving and on return.

Now just waiting for any further step.....No changes in online eVisa page except ......Health Undertaking...Received


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

HFZ said:


> I am waiting for the Golden Grant Mail.
> 
> Actually soon after sending signed Health Undertaking I had to travel out of country for 3 weeks and informed CO by changes in circumstances form before leaving and on return.
> 
> Now just waiting for any further step.....No changes in online eVisa page except ......Health Undertaking...Received


Congrats in advance HFZ. I know the mail will soon drop.
Cheers.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Killerbee,
> 
> I was given 28 days time to respond along with doctor's certificates and medical report which has been done. The report and certificates were highly impressive, I hope my CO and Medical officer will get the same to approve our VISA...I will keep you guys update upon response.
> 
> ...


Hi there
My case is same same you, I applied for skill visa 496 from Aug 2007 and now also received the information from CO that does not meet health requirement to grant the visa cause of my Hep B+, I am very worry abt thiis and i was given 28 days to comment to MOC. Infact i does not know what to do now. Any one experience this please share with me. Thanks a lot.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ntk, 

a request for comment is not good - it means that they will refuse the visa application unless you can produce some evidence that the severity of your condition and treatment costs will not be a burden to the Australian social/healthcare system. According to the Panel Doctors Instructions, page 46: 



> Hepatitis-b Surface antigen positive:
> *B-Grade in all cases:* Perform LFT’s and Hep C test. Complications or abnormal liver function test results require gastroenterology assessment.


And further in the Health Requirement fact sheet: 



> If the applicant is assessed as having hepatitis a decision on whether the applicant meets the health requirement will be made on the same grounds as any other pre-existing medical condition. The main factor to be taken into account is the *cost of the condition to the Australian community for health care and community services*.


It's considered a "non-threatening condition" but you have to get a report on the costs, treatment requirements, prognosis and impacts on your suitability to work. I'd suggest to get yourself a migration agent or lawyer with experience in that area... 

Other experiences and tips: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-hepatitis-b-carrier-during-medical-test.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...921-question-regarding-hep-b-immigration.html

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Monika, as you suggested, I think now i need to find the experience lawyer to prepare the attractive letter in order to persuade my CO. 
Or i return to panel doctor which reported my case to MOC and tell her on my situation to see weather she can help or not? How do you think? Anyone got same problem with me please share the info. thank you so much

And do you know are there any cases which happened same my situation can grant visa later? Thank you


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Dear ntk,

1) The opinion of the Gastronentrologist "Doctor" who treated you (if you got treated) is very important regarding your medical history and future prognosis + expenses involved in the future for medication etc.

2) It is the doctor who has to access you and decide whether your HepB needs treatment or better not to treat and leave it as healthy carrier.

3) Then level of disease and type of treatment defines whether there is an treatment ENDPOINT or not. Whether "Sero-conversion Surfice antegen positive to negative" is possible or not. Some patients can clear themselves even without treatment (rare chances).

4) Treatment by Inferon injections has a definite ENDPOINT and prognosis regarding "COST of Medication in future" is excellent. Less cost involved as no medication required for long term.

5) Treatment by "Oral Tablets" in general and broader terms has no defined ENDPOINT and patients need to take expensive medication for the rest of their life where PIC 4005 Significant Cost criteria for immigration applies. For Visa class 189 there is no waiver and less chances of positive outcome, whereas 457 or partner Short stay visa's have health waiver to be excercised and situation is bit flexible.

NOW IT ALL DEPENDS ON YOUR MEDICAL REPORTS, RESULTS, PROGNOSIS OF GASTRO SPECIALIST AND COST OF MEDICATION AND FUTURE FOLLOW UP TREATMENT.

If you by evidences discussed convince doctor of the common wealth and CO, you may be asked to submitt "Health Undertaking - to undergo followup treatment bu Health Undertaking Service once you land Australia if you were granted a Visa". Then your Health outcome may state "Meets with Undertaking". 

If MOC and CO are not convinced by your reply and reports then Health outcome (God Forbid) may remain "Does Not Meet" compelling CO to proceed for visa refusal.

................. I am neither an expert nor a doctor..................I am in the same boat waiting for FINAL outcome..........

Last but not the least............WISH YOU GOODLUCK..!!!

hfz


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

HFZ said:


> Dear ntk,
> 
> 1) The opinion of the Gastronentrologist "Doctor" who treated you (if you got treated) is very important regarding your medical history and future prognosis + expenses involved in the future for medication etc.
> 
> ...



Hi HFZ
First thing first I must say thank you so much, who got sympathize ideas and very useful with me. Yes, we are now in same boat & waiting for final outcome. You applied for visa 189 and I applied for visa 496. I think you know very well about the situation and would like to ask you that how long are you waiting for visa granted from the time MOC and CO sending the adverse information. (I received the letter on 07 Nov 2013)
And so far any cases like us commented to MOC successfully.
Anyway good luck to everyone and once again thank HFZ. Any good news please share with us


----------



## iamsillyfish (Nov 14, 2013)

Yup i have similar situation as well. I am a healthy hep b carrier and is on medication. However, they said i violate the regulation pic4005 which means they think i may bring "significant cost"to the australian community. 
I really want to get a gastronentrologist proving that i don't need the medicine anymore, which is difficult but possible for my case because my situation has been stable for several years already.
I would like to know which gastronentrologist should i turn to in australia so that i can get a good letter.
Thank you very much. I am so troubled and worried now


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2013)

iamsillyfish said:


> Yup i have similar situation as well. I am a healthy hep b carrier and is on medication. However, they said i violate the regulation pic4005 which means they think i may bring "significant cost"to the australian community.
> I really want to get a gastronentrologist proving that i don't need the medicine anymore, which is difficult but possible for my case because my situation has been stable for several years already.
> I would like to know which gastronentrologist should i turn to in australia so that i can get a good letter.
> Thank you very much. I am so troubled and worried now


 That is the silliest idea I've heard for a while. The reason your condition is stable is because you take medication. If you stop you will end up costing the Australian government more in managing your condition. It would be a team of doctors assessing if you meet the health requirements and they know that. 

What you should be trying to prove is that current and projected care is not significant. That your condition is managed on a drug that is not expensive which allows you to continue working and that it should stay stable for many years.


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

_shel said:


> That is the silliest idea I've heard for a while. The reason your condition is stable is because you take medication. If you stop you will end up costing the Australian government more in managing your condition. It would be a team of doctors assessing if you meet the health requirements and they know that.
> 
> What you should be trying to prove is that current and projected care is not significant. That your condition is managed on a drug that is not expensive which allows you to continue working and that it should stay stable for many years.


Thank you Mod shared the valued info, as you suggested I am trying to looking for the doctor and do the health check again, and waiting for the doctor instruction then we decide to write the letter how to persuade the CO my disease is under control.
Any good ideas please share with us, who carried the Hep B, Thanks a lot


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Ten Ten,
> 
> Thank you very much for your response.
> 
> ...



Dear Nsrinee
Congratulation!!
Can i ask you something abt your case, You has submited the lastest report which show significant development in your wife condition. so who was made this report, whether it was done by the panel doctor which required from the CO or by any other clinic doctor.
Waiting for your respones
Thank you
Ntk


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

HFZ said:


> Dear ntk,
> 
> 1) The opinion of the Gastronentrologist "Doctor" who treated you (if you got treated) is very important regarding your medical history and future prognosis + expenses involved in the future for medication etc.
> 
> ...




Hello HFZ,

Can you update what happened to your case? I wish you luck.


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*hi*

Dear NTK,

The report was submitted by the concerned lab and the report was given to my doctor who is the specialist and his summary report was sent to MOC for their feedback and review.

Kind regards,

Srini



ntk said:


> Dear Nsrinee
> Congratulation!!
> Can i ask you something abt your case, You has submited the lastest report which show significant development in your wife condition. so who was made this report, whether it was done by the panel doctor which required from the CO or by any other clinic doctor.
> Waiting for your respones
> ...


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

nsrinee said:


> Dear NTK,
> 
> The report was submitted by the concerned lab and the report was given to my doctor who is the specialist and his summary report was sent to MOC for their feedback and review.
> 
> ...


Hi Sriri
Thank you very much for your feedback, anyway wishing you all the best
Rgds,
Khoa


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

raheel78 said:


> Hello HFZ,
> 
> Can you update what happened to your case? I wish you luck.




Dear Friends,

Thanks for your well wishes and am pleased to share the good news. By the Grace of Almighty we (myself + spouse + 2kids) have been granted PR today morning with IED of October 28th 2014.

CO asked me to redo the medicals as first ones expired prior to decision finalization. Medicals referred and Health Undertaking furnished again.

In changed scenario it is very important that you call DIBP especially calling Brisbane Team 33 @ +61731367000 is picked up in a minute and is very effective.

Wish all of you Good luck....!


----------



## nsrinee (Oct 11, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats....buddy, wish you a great life in Australia




HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes and am pleased to share the good news. By the Grace of Almighty we (myself + spouse + 2kids) have been granted PR today morning with IED of October 28th 2014.
> 
> ...


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes and am pleased to share the good news. By the Grace of Almighty we (myself + spouse + 2kids) have been granted PR today morning with IED of October 28th 2014.
> 
> ...


It's great news HFZ, good luck. May I know how much time it took after your medicals got referred?


----------



## HFZ (Feb 9, 2013)

Within a month after upload by IOM


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes and am pleased to share the good news. By the Grace of Almighty we (myself + spouse + 2kids) have been granted PR today morning with IED of October 28th 2014.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy. You deserve it. You gave been of great help in the forum and you have put in a lot into this....Cheers.


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

HFZ said:


> Within a month after upload by IOM


Ok, I just noticed that you have done the medical exam again as the previous ones were expired! This is like heads-up for my case. I have submitted the evidence/reports as asked by CO back in Feb this year for my son's psychiatric condition. The medical finalization date (for myself) online is showing as 27th Sep 2013. This means that if MOC didn't decide anything soon, my medical results will also be expired in September! And this will surely impact my IED - IF my case gets approval.

Can you please share your complete timeline for my help .. if possible?

thanks in advance.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi nsrinee,

Sorry to read your sad story.  Did the medical team send your wife to go through additional tests?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

What if case get refused on medical grounds? Is there a way to appeal for review?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

raheel78 said:


> What if case get refused on medical grounds? Is there a way to appeal for review?


there are no appeals for people applying offshore without an onshore sponsor. End of story  

to be able to appeal you have to be onshore OR have an onshore sponsor (Family member, employer ...etc.)


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> there are no appeals for people applying offshore without an onshore sponsor. End of story
> 
> to be able to appeal you have to be onshore OR have an onshore sponsor (Family member, employer ...etc.)


Nevertheless, probably if an applicant has some health related issues a CO should request for additional health tests before making the final decision.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> there are no appeals for people applying offshore without an onshore sponsor. End of story
> 
> to be able to appeal you have to be onshore OR have an onshore sponsor (Family member, employer ...etc.)


Hi TheExpatriate, are you sure ? Onshore sponsor organization could be a migration agent too.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> Hi nsrinee,
> 
> Sorry to read your sad story.  Did the medical team send your wife to go through additional tests?


Hi tomato_juice, nsrinee and his family finally got the grant! :hat:


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> there are no appeals for people applying offshore without an onshore sponsor. End of story
> 
> to be able to appeal you have to be onshore OR have an onshore sponsor (Family member, employer ...etc.)


Hi TheExpatriate, The story could be continue if you appeal through a Australian Migration Agent. See...


> Should you seek assistance with your application?
> It is a matter for you whether you seek advice or assistance in relation to your case. The tribunal aims to ensure that the outcome of reviews does not depend on whether or not a person has a migration agent or other person to assist them.
> The provision of ‘immigration assistance’ is regulated under the Migration Act. The only people who can provide ‘immigration assistance’ (using knowledge or experience in migration procedure to assist in preparing, advising or representing a visa applicant, a sponsor or nominator, or a cancellation review applicant) are:
> •	a registered migration agent
> ...


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

tomato_juice said:


> Nevertheless, probably if an applicant has some health related issues a CO should request for additional health tests before making the final decision.


Yes sure


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi TheExpatriate, are you sure ? Onshore sponsor organization could be a migration agent too.


No. Agent is by nature not a sponsor


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi TheExpatriate, The story could be continue if you appeal through a Australian Migration Agent. See...


This the list of people allowed to help u with the process, does not mean an agent can sponsor a review


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hi tomato_juice, nsrinee and his family finally got the grant! :hat:


It's quite a strange and at the same time amazing story with nsrinee. On April 25 he was denied with visa but on August 16 he was visa granted. How come DIBP changed their decision?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

tomato_juice said:


> It's quite a strange and at the same time amazing story with nsrinee. On April 25 he was denied with visa but on August 16 he was visa granted. How come DIBP changed their decision?


That was April 25, 2013.


----------



## tomato_juice (Jul 31, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> That was April 25, 2013.


Ooops


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

tomato_juice said:


> Ooops


Guys,

The reason I ask about decision review is because my application is finally refused on medical grounds. This is happened when my medicals were referred by MOC and they took nearly 7 months after submission of all evidences and reports to reach to refusal decision!! CO has mentioned that decision can be reviewed but i am not sure what will be the outcome as they are taking too much time on such things. Also, not sure on whose request they will review?

Anyways, let it be like this as I can't do much.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

raheel78 said:


> Guys,
> 
> The reason I ask about decision review is because my application is finally refused on medical grounds. This is happened when my medicals were referred by MOC and they took nearly 7 months after submission of all evidences and reports to reach to refusal decision!! CO has mentioned that decision can be reviewed but i am not sure what will be the outcome as they are taking too much time on such things. Also, not sure on whose request they will review?
> 
> Anyways, let it be like this as I can't do much.


if you get rejected, the rejection letter will indicate your review rights and how to exercise them

Which visa did you apply for?


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

TheExpatriate said:


> if you get rejected, the rejection letter will indicate your review rights and how to exercise them
> 
> Which visa did you apply for?


It was 176 state sponsored (VIC).


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes and am pleased to share the good news. By the Grace of Almighty we (myself + spouse + 2kids) have been granted PR today morning with IED of October 28th 2014.
> 
> ...


Hi HF
Congratulation to you, Wishing you all the best in Aus. Your boat reached to AUS
Regards
NTK


----------



## sspp66 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hi HFZ,
Congrats to your granting of Visa.
I am in the same situation as you, and your experience will be very valuable.

As you mentioned in one of your post, you mentioned the threshold is A$35000. is that the annual cost of medication etc? So if my provide any of the benefit I may contribute to the Australia community, will that help my case?

I am on oral tablet too, so I don't know what should be on my Doctor's report in relation to "endpoint". Can you please share some thought?

I will be providing my blood test result, ultrasound on liver scan.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Finally, my visa is not granted because of my Hep B although my HBV-DNA negative, the main reason that Department rejected my visa, so so sad


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Finally, my visa is not granted because of my Hep B although my HBV-DNA negative, the main reason that Department rejected my visa, so so sad


Sorry buddy

how bad is your Hep B? we had a Hep B carrier in the forum who got his visa at the end (his handle was tomato_ something)


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi buddy
i am just the health people carrying the Hep B, MOC said that my Hep B will be the burden to Health care service in Aus


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Hi buddy
> i am just the health people carrying the Hep B, MOC said that my Hep B will be the burden to Health care service in Aus


strange ..... a forum member passed it

what were your test results (liver functions, viral load, ...etc.) ?


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> strange ..... a forum member passed it
> 
> what were your test results (liver functions, viral load, ...etc.) ?


Hi there
As I tell you, Just the Chronic Hep B:
1.	Abdominal Ultrasound is normal. 
2.	HBV- DNA is negative.
3.	AST (32 U/L) and ALT (26 U/L) are within the normal range.
4.	HBeAg is negative and HBeAb is positive. 
Generally, these mean that Hepatitis B viruses have been well controlled and influenced minimally


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Hi there
> As I tell you, Just the Chronic Hep B:
> 1.	Abdominal Ultrasound is normal.
> 2.	HBV- DNA is negative.
> ...


Strange .... looks like policy changed


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Strange .... looks like policy changed


Hi buddy
It is true, I also applied to MRT for a review but fail and below is the statement from Department:

The applicant is a 46 year old person with:
- Significant chronic viral Hepatitis B This condition is likely to be Stable.
I consider that a hypothetical person with this disease or condition, at the same severity as the applicant, 
would be likely to require health care or community services during the period specified above.
These services would be likely to include: Pharmaceuticals
Medical services
Provision of these health care and/or community services would be likely to result in a significant cost to the 
Australian community in the areas of health care and/or community services.

I do not know why they rejected my visa so far (my visa application submit from 2007), so boring


----------



## raheel78 (Feb 28, 2011)

ntk said:


> Hi buddy
> It is true, I also applied to MRT for a review but fail and below is the statement from Department:
> 
> The applicant is a 46 year old person with:
> ...


Too bad that your visa was rejected and I can exactly understand as how it came across to you as I was also in the same situation early last year! My case was rejected due to behavioral issue with my 5 year old son and I tried my best to proof that it is not that critical and there are good chances of improvement but AU medical officer didn't consider and reject my visa application.

In general, I don't think Australia is a good place from the medical care perspective since they are raising lots of issues during the application itself. I also had to wait for nearly 3+ years before this rejection and I was so irritated that I did not even bother to appeal the decision!


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

raheel78 said:


> Too bad that your visa was rejected and I can exactly understand as how it came across to you as I was also in the same situation early last year! My case was rejected due to behavioral issue with my 5 year old son and I tried my best to proof that it is not that critical and there are good chances of improvement but AU medical officer didn't consider and reject my visa application.
> 
> In general, I don't think Australia is a good place from the medical care perspective since they are raising lots of issues during the application itself. I also had to wait for nearly 3+ years before this rejection and I was so irritated that I did not even bother to appeal the decision!


Hi there!
Base on your case I got the picture the situation, and I don't know how to appreciate the MOC, very very disappoint, You are entitle to appeal to MRT, but I am not sure you will win. Any one in this forum got the same case please share with us.
Rgds
NTK


----------



## SamuelVincent (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Sorry to hear. How did you come to know your visa was rejected due to medical. Did they send you a mail or status update in immi site?


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

SamuelVincent said:


> Hi Sorry to hear. How did you come to know your visa was rejected due to medical. Did they send you a mail or status update in immi site?


Hi buddy
of course I received the official letter from Dept after lost the case in MRT, 
Very sad


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Hi buddy
> of course I received the official letter from Dept after lost the case in MRT,
> Very sad


if the MRT legally erred you can take it to the Federal Court


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> if the MRT legally erred you can take it to the Federal Court


Hi brother
Yes sure, I eligible to go through to Federal Court but some one advice me to give up, just waist time and money.
I just ask myself why MOC treat me and my family like this, it is unfair.
They never give you the proper answer that why they refuse to grant the visa,
just concentrate on my disease will be the burden to Health care (even my sponsor commited to cover all expense which concerning to my disease)
So now I lost the the trust to MRT and Federal Court also
It is destiny.:confused2:


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Hi brother
> Yes sure, I eligible to go through to Federal Court but some one advice me to give up, just waist time and money.
> I just ask myself why MOC treat me and my family like this, it is unfair.
> They never give you the proper answer that why they refuse to grant the visa,
> ...


which visa were you applying for?

and which stream?


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> which visa were you applying for?
> 
> and which stream?


i applied for skill visa 496 from Aug 2007


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> i applied for skill visa 496 from Aug 2007


how long have you been working for your employer on a 457?


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> how long have you been working for your employer on a 457?


Yes, I applies for skill visa 496 (it is not 457), and I have been working for 1 employer from the time I applied up to now


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> how long have you been working for your employer on a 457?


Thanks for your info.
Yes, I applies for skill visa 496 (it is not 457), and I have been working for 1 employer from the time I applied up to now


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Thanks for your info.
> Yes, I applies for skill visa 496 (it is not 457), and I have been working for 1 employer from the time I applied up to now


I know 496 is not 457. I assumed you're in the country working for that employer on a 457, right?


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

yes, right


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> yes, right


well, you employer can apply for 186 TRT Stream now, it has a provision for Health Waiver, since you've worked for them for 2 of the last 3 years on a 457


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Is it possible? thank you so much for your advices, I try to see how


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi buddy
But I failed at MRT few months ago, so now can I ask my employer to help me to apply for Health Waiver? Could you please tell me more details
Thank you


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Is it possible? thank you so much for your advices, I try to see how


yes, health waiver for 186 and 187 ONLY under TRT Stream (not the DE stream) is possible.

P.S: my friend just got his visa yesterday this way !


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, health waiver for 186 and 187 ONLY under TRT Stream (not the DE stream) is possible.
> 
> P.S: my friend just got his visa yesterday this way !


Thanks TheExpatriate for your info, but 186 is for people who hold the 457 visa,
It is not my case. 
I sill doubt on this issue.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

ntk said:


> Thanks TheExpatriate for your info, but 186 is for people who hold the 457 visa,
> It is not my case.
> I sill doubt on this issue.


I thought you said you are holding one now ?


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

ntk said:


> Yes, I applies for skill visa 496 (it is not 457), and I have been working for 1 employer from the time I applied up to now


Wow.. NTK, you have been in Aus for 8 years and alll through with a single employer!! That's awesome. Btw, isn't there a limit to how many times 457 visa can be renewed in a row? Don't you wanna try for PR visa through employer now? Which PR visa is it now called - the one which an employer sponsors for his employee who has been on 457 visa? Thanks!!


----------



## ntk (Nov 11, 2013)

kettlerope said:


> Wow.. NTK, you have been in Aus for 8 years and alll through with a single employer!! That's awesome. Btw, isn't there a limit to how many times 457 visa can be renewed in a row? Don't you wanna try for PR visa through employer now? Which PR visa is it now called - the one which an employer sponsors for his employee who has been on 457 visa? Thanks!!


Hi there
Thanks for your interesting on my case, in fact as I toll in the forum, I applied for skill visa 496 - provisional visa which no more now and i never been in Australia. 
Thanks


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

ntk said:


> Hi there
> Thanks for your interesting on my case, in fact as I toll in the forum, I applied for skill visa 496 - provisional visa which no more now and i never been in Australia.
> Thanks


Ok. I misunderstood you as been with the same employer "in Australia" on work visa.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

I was told last week by a doctor i had High BP, could that be a reason for rejection? any means to get your visa fees if u don't meet health requirement?


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

No, this could not lead to visa rejection. No, there will be no refund.

Girl Aussie



ash36 said:


> I was told last week by a doctor i had High BP, could that be a reason for rejection? any means to get your visa fees if u don't meet health requirement?


----------



## twinings (Dec 3, 2015)

nsrinee said:


> Congrats....buddy, wish you a great life in Australia


I am a dependent and have Fatty Liver and Inactive Hep B . I hope you can help me on what to do. Bupa sent an email today, see quote below:

The applicant’s health assessment has been deferred as I do not have sufficient information to determine whether or not they meet the health requirement.

The applicant must complete the following additional assessments and/or provide the additional information specified below:

715 Repeat Liver function testing is required, including AST and ALT in 3 months.

708 Hepatitis B DNA viral load required after 3 months

My SGPT is elavated 44.38U/L (Normal Range : 0-33U/L)
I am not sure if after 3 months it will be in the normal range.

I read that you submitted a health undertaking form. Should we submit the same as soon as I got the new set of laboratory test. My doctor said, I need no medication from Hep B and Fatty Liver may be reversible with right diet and exercise. Currently my cholesterol is high which may also be a factor for my Fatty Liver. Please help.


----------



## twinings (Dec 3, 2015)

HFZ said:


> Dear ntk,
> 
> 1) The opinion of the Gastronentrologist "Doctor" who treated you (if you got treated) is very important regarding your medical history and future prognosis + expenses involved in the future for medication etc.
> 
> ...


Hi hfz,

Please refer to my message to nsrinee. 

Can we provide all these info now to MOC even if we do not have a CO yet or should I wait after 3 months when the new set of laboratory test is available?


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum. Need you help here... I need information regarding eligibility of Hepatitis B applications. 

I am an Hepatatis - B inactive carrier. (HbsAg positive; HbeAg negative) with normal study for Ultrasound test results , normal levels for LFT tests (ALT/AST etc..) and i have been advised by the doctors here in India, that i don't need any medication for now and probably nothing for the next few years. 

How would this affect my chances for a PR? Does this disqualifies my right away or on what basis do the MOC takes a call? Has anyone faced a similar problem in the past? how much would it delay the timeline by?

So many questions... Will be Very thankful if anyone can help me here? Feeling so lost as I am not able to find relevant answers in the forums.. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

twinings said:


> I am a dependent and have Fatty Liver and Inactive Hep B . I hope you can help me on what to do. Bupa sent an email today, see quote below:
> 
> The applicant’s health assessment has been deferred as I do not have sufficient information to determine whether or not they meet the health requirement.
> 
> ...



Hi Twinings,

When the medical was done first time, did you submit your LFT and viral load test results ? Is that possible? it will save so much time if it is possible. i heard the medical results are uploaded by the authorised labs directly to the DBIP? please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

twinings said:


> Hi hfz,
> 
> Please refer to my message to nsrinee.
> 
> Can we provide all these info now to MOC even if we do not have a CO yet or should I wait after 3 months when the new set of laboratory test is available?


Hi Twinning, I assure you that if you do a proper search in the forum, you will the answers to these questions.
Cheers.


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Writing this one for all hepatitis B (Hep-B) health condition aspirants... I have hep-B and i have been granted PR Visa (189).

When you lodge your Visa application after receiving the EOI, you will have to take the call on whether to proceed further or not, if you have Hep-B.
The bottom line is there is no thumb rule on which Hep-B cases are granted and which cases are denied. One major parameter of guidance can be the dollars, Aus Government have to incur in case they let you into their country. basically, they wont let you in if they foresee a certain amount.

Please refer to those terms and conditions here
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa/Heal

Per what my agent told me, A lot depends on the individual medical officer also. two doctors can look at a same result in a different way.

The process will go like this - You will do basic medical tests like every other applicant, wherein you will be asked to fill-in details of additional health conditions, that you have.

Once you submit, a couple of weeks later, you will get another mail from Bupa medical services, asking you to take additional tests and that would include your examining doctor writing a summary of how your health condition looks today (a lot depends on that summary as well, apart from the lab reports). 

For Hep-B, you need to do Hep-B serology, Hep-C test also, LFT and may be some other additional tests as requested by your medical officer of the commonwealth (MO).

i had a slightly elevated SPGT and SGOT in my LFT tests. so my local doctor in india, suggested me to take liver fibroscan to prove that my condition is not a threat. the results of the fibroscan were positive. i was under no threat. So in case your LFTs are high, go for additional tests to prove your case to the MO that you are not under threat. You can attach few reports, even though they weren't asked, just to prove that your health condition is not threatening.

Then once you submit all these, it will take a good two or three months, and if they want to give to the visa, they will send you the health-undertaking to sign and send back to them, post which you will receive the visa in a week or so.

I researched quite a lot on this and didn't get much info about Hep-B. I'm sure, many would be running around, searching for the same. So in case if anyone has queries, please drop an email to me at [email protected] for any help. I don't visit expatforum often. So if you reply here, i may not notice.


Regards,
Indian, Now An Australian


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

I would like to email u, but what is ur email add?

U are a hep b carrier, after the invitation, when was the exact date u lodged your visa? And when was the exact date your PR visa got granted? May i know ur age? After reading ntk post, I start to get nervous.


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

reach out to me at [B]<SNIP>[/B]

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

I am sorry, What is <SNIP> means ?


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

GSG said:


> Hi Bala2015
> 
> I am sorry, What is <SNIP> means ?


Hi GSG,

I cannot post the mailid or any personal information here. please post your questions here or send me a private message.


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

1. May I know when did you lodge your application and when did your visa got granted? I just want to know if those heb b carrier who lodge visa after apr 2015 got visa granted. This is because it is quite weird that ntk who is a healty heb b carrier got visa rejected around apr 2015.

2. May I know your age when you lodged your visa application? I wonder if ntk rejected due to his age.

3. May I know if your visa application include any dependent or skill partner who is also healthy heb b carrier? My husband and I are chronic heb b carrier inherited from our own mother. Both of us are 37 years old with 2 children. Our 2 children are not heb b carrier. I am trying to find the possibility of visa approved if both husband and wife are healthy heb b carrier.

Appreciate your input.


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

GSG said:


> Hi Bala2015
> 
> 1. May I know when did you lodge your application and when did your visa got granted? I just want to know if those heb b carrier who lodge visa after apr 2015 got visa granted. This is because it is quite weird that ntk who is a healty heb b carrier got visa rejected around apr 2015.
> 
> ...



Hi GSG,

After clearing English exams and everything i applied for EOI on Nov 25th 2015, Got EOI on Jan 22nd 2016 and Submitted all documents and medical results by end of Feb, 2016. 
March 1st week 2016, i got a letter for medical officer, asking me to do additional medicals, which i did and submitted on march 3rd week 2016. 
Finally got the grant on May 13th 2016.

Unlike other people, my first entry date was only 4 months from when the Visa was granted.
I have to make my first entry latest by Sept 26th 2016

My age is 29

I'm not sure if the Medical officers opinion depends on age.

I'm a single applicant. (unmarried). Again, I'm not sure if that would affect their decision

All i came to know is it's always 50-50. Be prepared but hope for the best.

My previous post is in detail, i hope, for all your queries regarding hep-B conditions. 

Wish you luck...!!! 

Do post your hep-B details , I'll try to judge from the results and share my opinion.
(Else send me a private message).
You need to share your - LFT results.
Also, as i said, your doctor's opinion on the diagnosis and prognosis matters.

(PS - I go by 'Sri Balaji' in FB. If you want to add to discuss) Bangalore India 
(The moderator takes down personal details. Not sure i can share anymore details, even if i wish to help you. 
@Moderator - Apologies.


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

Thank you very much for your reply  I will add u in FB


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

Mind to share which occupation u applied ? and how many points u have for eoi?


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

GSG said:


> Hi Bala2015
> 
> Mind to share which occupation u applied ? and how many points u have for eoi?


ict ba
65
A request - let's not divert from the purpose of this thread


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

Did the medical officer request viral load test from u? Something like hbv dna


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

GSG said:


> Hi Bala2015
> 
> Did the medical officer request viral load test from u? Something like hbv dna


No it wasn't asked.
But remember, i attached liver fibroscan report and sent. 
Liver fibroscan is much advanced, hence the doctor didn't ask me any more additional

I sent doctor opinion, hepb and hepc serology, 2 recent LFTs and liver fibroscan report.

The point is if the doctor is not convinced, he can keep asking. If he is convinced, he will give a yes or no. If u r lucky he may not ask, if you are not he may. Purely gamble. BUT, mostly they don't ask for HBV DNA quants


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

During your first medical check around end of February 2016, u already submit LFT and liver fibroscan ?


----------



## Bala2015 (Dec 7, 2015)

GSG said:


> Hi Bala2015
> 
> During your first medical check around end of February 2016, u already submit LFT and liver fibroscan ?


No. During the first test they will suggest only the general medical test (which everyone takes).During the process, they will ask you if you have any other known conditions.
You have to mention that you have to Hep-B and submit that form.

Later you will receive a separate request on your HepB relevant tests that the officer wants. Wait for that communication and then send the relevant tests that they ask for.
Even for a same medical condition, 2 different doctors may ask for two different tests.
So my advice would be dont attach your HepB tests before they ask for it.


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

1 May I know why u need to submit 2 LFT ? I thought u mention in your first post that ur 1st LFT already within normal range?

2. The ' doctor' u mentioned is the doctor in Australia who assess your case or the panel doctor in India?


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Bala2015

I think I add the wrong Sri balanji in Fb. I would very appreciate if u could answer my final questions below:

1. Do u know what is the Australia requirement range for ast and alt ?
My husband ast 33 IU/L alt 37 IU/L
Me ast 31 IU/L alt 31 IU/L
It's considered normal range in my country medical report, but I hope to know Australia requirement range


----------



## GSG (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi ntk

May I know what occupation u were applying last time?


----------



## sporit (Nov 9, 2016)

HFZ said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I have been asked by MOC and CO to furnish Health Undertaking Form 815 on 26.09.2013
> 
> ...


Dear HFZ and friends,

I hope you are still in this forum. May i contact you to learn from your experience? My wife is also rejected and now I have 28 days to comment the MOC opinion. Her status:
+ Chronic Hepatitis B
+ HBV DNA is undetectable since August 2015
+ HBeAG positive
+ ALT & AST normal since Oct 2014
+ Start treatment from 2013 with Tenofovir 300mg daily.

What should I do now? Please help.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

sporit said:


> Dear HFZ and friends,
> 
> I hope you are still in this forum. May i contact you to learn from your experience? My wife is also rejected and now I have 28 days to comment the MOC opinion. Her status:
> + Chronic Hepatitis B
> ...


I'd suggest you immediately contact a migration agent who specialises in medical issues. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two most frequently recommended.


----------



## Guilhermebv (Nov 7, 2016)

sporit said:


> Dear HFZ and friends,
> 
> I hope you are still in this forum. May i contact you to learn from your experience? My wife is also rejected and now I have 28 days to comment the MOC opinion. Her status:
> + Chronic Hepatitis B
> ...


Contact a immigration* lawyer*, I have heard some people got a good veredict from court. I guess you will spend around A$3000. Good luck


----------



## sporit (Nov 9, 2016)

Guilhermebv said:


> Contact a immigration* lawyer*, I have heard some people got a good veredict from court. I guess you will spend around A$3000. Good luck


Thanks but I'm applying off-shore so there is no option for MRT.


----------



## sporit (Nov 9, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> I'd suggest you immediately contact a migration agent who specialises in medical issues. George Lombard and Peter Bollard are the two most frequently recommended.


Thanks Maggie. Actually I already contacted a migration agent before I decided to lodge the visa. 
+ He asked me to prepare a specialist report. 
+ Then I went to the health check on 21 Dec. The doctor asked my wife do blood test for HBsAg; ALT, AST.
+ On 26 Dec, I uploaded the specialist report in the Immi account.
+ On 29 Dec, CO sent me the first email with the MOC opinion that my wife's health is not met. The date on the MOC report was 23 Dec.

Now 26 days to count down...


----------



## scb10 (Feb 6, 2017)

Dear Srini,

Greetings! I have been researching about Australia PR visa applications with Hepatitis B cases and I came upon your post here in Expat Forum. I know this post is from a few years ago, but I would just like to inquire regarding the outcome of your spouse's visa? Did you guys submit a sort of appeal and was she given a PR visa in the end? 

I am inquiring because I have the same health condition as your spouse... I have chronic Hepatitis B but I have normal liver function tests (normal ultrasound, no sign of liver damage). I am in the immune-tolerant phase, as my hepatologist would say. My husband and I are planning to apply for Australian PR visa and I am quite worried that my visa may be rejected due to my health condition.

I hope you can share the outcome of your spouse's visa application, if it's alright. Thank you so much in advance!


Regards,
Sar





nsrinee said:


> Dear Shel,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hi there plz (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi there,I did not know that my hepatitus B condition which i may have given to my wife will affect her chances of getting a permanent resident visa. We are going to the doctor on monday for tests she is already here on a temporary visa


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi There..

Is this thread still active. Have a question on my chances for visa/grant given my medical history.

I underwent a valve replacement surgery years back. However, I'm healthy and working 45hrs a week. Though i'm medication they are not expensive at all. I take a blood thinner(tablet) every day and an injection once every 3 weeks.

I have applied for 189 with 75 points and expecting the invitation in Jul/Aug rounds.

will i get the visa/grant 

Someone please share their experience/knowledge on such cases


----------



## srijai (Jun 16, 2017)

srijai said:


> Hi There..
> 
> Is this thread still active. Have a question on my chances for visa/grant given my medical history.
> 
> ...


can anyone advise/share their experience, please


----------



## american_desi (Feb 27, 2017)

i just stumbled upon this thread, i have a basic question as many are discussing about Hepatitis B, when i look at the Australia immigration website for the tests that will be performed, they only talk about HIV and CBC(complete blood counts).....how are the Hepatitis B results coming up? I am no doctor, but are there specific blood tests for Hep B/A?

I am asking the question to check what are all the different tests that may be done at the time of visa lodge, and want to get them done before hand for my reference to make sure myself and spouse are in good health.

Appreciate anyone's response.


----------



## Kenzo17 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Visa rejected due to HBV*



sporit said:


> Thanks Maggie. Actually I already contacted a migration agent before I decided to lodge the visa.
> + He asked me to prepare a specialist report.
> + Then I went to the health check on 21 Dec. The doctor asked my wife do blood test for HBsAg; ALT, AST.
> + On 26 Dec, I uploaded the specialist report in the Immi account.
> ...


Hi Sporit,
I hope you've got good news on the visa. 

I am in the same situation with yours. My husband is a HBV carrier, we are having 28 days to comment on the health check result, which has stated that my husband does not meet requirement.

Noticing that you are also from Vietnam, could you please share your personal contact so that we can talk further. My Skype address is Vanbino87, great if you can share yours. 
27 days to count down from now... ((

thanks heaps in advance.


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Guys. NEED all of yours expert opinion

I have my medical on Monday at Max Lajpat Nagar. I know what medical test they will conduct
but i have some swelling in my chest bone what it means if i move my right hand upwards i can see the bone coming out little bit . If i will go through the medical, can they reject it because of this?

PLEASE GUYS CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW ASAP


----------



## bulop (Dec 5, 2016)

me and my wife had medicals last weekend.
hospital said if there is any problem we will contact you. so far no one contacted us.

that means all in order ? or it is still too early for a feedback ?

thanks


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> Hi Guys. NEED all of yours expert opinion
> 
> I have my medical on Monday at Max Lajpat Nagar. I know what medical test they will conduct
> but i have some swelling in my chest bone what it means if i move my right hand upwards i can see the bone coming out little bit . If i will go through the medical, can they reject it because of this?
> ...


If its not a chronic disease, but just an injury, you will be ok. May I know what caused the swelling of chest bone? did you fell down?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

bulop said:


> me and my wife had medicals last weekend.
> hospital said if there is any problem we will contact you. so far no one contacted us.
> 
> that means all in order ? or it is still too early for a feedback ?
> ...


Please wait for results to be uploaded.
You will be able to see "Health clearance provided - No action required" in immi account.. that means everything is ok.

Incase if you received, "Further assessment required" from Bupa services australia - please dont panic, because I did, since I had a medical condition, you can go through here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...vitrectomy-should-i-say-yes-medical-test.html


----------



## Kenzo17 (Jul 26, 2017)

*Visa pending due to chronic Hep B*



sporit said:


> Dear HFZ and friends,
> 
> I hope you are still in this forum. May i contact you to learn from your experience? My wife is also rejected and now I have 28 days to comment the MOC opinion. Her status:
> + Chronic Hepatitis B
> ...


Hi Sporit,

Could you please update on your case? what was the final visa result after commenting on your wife's health.

I am in the same shoe, my husband is a HBV carrier. we have around 2 weeks left to comment on my husband's health condition (which was said by MOC that my husband does not meet health requirement due to chronic Hep B. 

I am also from Vietnam and I would like to learn from your experience. Any reply, input, experience are much appreciated!. Thanks heaps.

Kenzo


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Anamica23 said:


> If its not a chronic disease, but just an injury, you will be ok. May I know what caused the swelling of chest bone? did you fell down?



Its a gym injury. Can they reject?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Manpreet2020 said:


> Its a gym injury. Can they reject?


Nope. Dont worry


----------



## tanyado (Dec 15, 2017)

*information*



sporit said:


> Thanks Maggie. Actually I already contacted a migration agent before I decided to lodge the visa.
> + He asked me to prepare a specialist report.
> + Then I went to the health check on 21 Dec. The doctor asked my wife do blood test for HBsAg; ALT, AST.
> + On 26 Dec, I uploaded the specialist report in the Immi account.
> ...


Hi, I am a new joiner
Could you please share with me about your visa? is is granted after you posted your results to MOC.
I am the same boat with you and want to prepare for my way.

Thanh you and look forward to your reply
Tanya


----------



## classicjurassic7 (Dec 30, 2019)

nsrinee said:


> Dear Mady,
> 
> Thank you for your support by giving me that link, in this they have not mentioned that the person having Hep B will be denied VISA, I have sent all her latest medical reports which shows significant improvement in her health to medical officer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the inputs.
With regard to question above specifically “ Just for the academic purpose : I am the main applicant, because of my wife health requirement not met will affect my VISA too?”

Could seniors kindly share some thoughts on that pls?
I would like to get better understanding on that matter too.

Many thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

classicjurassic7 said:


> Thanks for the inputs.
> With regard to question above specifically “ Just for the academic purpose : I am the main applicant, because of my wife health requirement not met will affect my VISA too?”
> 
> Could seniors kindly share some thoughts on that pls?
> ...


If the spouse is not eligible, due to medical conditions, the main applicant visa will also be refused

Cheers


----------

